# Substrate



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

A lot of people are saying stay away from CC, and suggesting

argonite or sand (sugar grade size)

Just wondering why sugar grade size and if it was a bit bigger like half a grain of rice size, what would be the impact or difference?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

This topic depends on some factors (livestock and how deep of sand bed)

Are you going to go with a DSB or SSB? Are you going to have gobies, blenny's or any other sand sifters. If so, you are not going to want to go with a coarse subtrate. If you are going to go with a SSB then have a good refugium to support filtration as your sand bed actually acts as a filter.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> This topic depends on some factors (livestock and how deep of sand bed)
> 
> Are you going to go with a DSB or SSB? Are you going to have gobies, blenny's or any other sand sifters. If so, you are not going to want to go with a coarse subtrate. If you are going to go with a SSB then have a good refugium to support filtration as your sand bed actually acts as a filter.


Sorry Im still too new to know all the acryns. What is DSB SSB

and this is the list of fish i want.

| Flame Angel Fish (one)
|Royal Gramma Basslet (one)
|Jeweled Bleeny (one)
|Threadfin Cardinalfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Orangestriped cardinalfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Ocellaris Clownfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Catalina Goby (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Foxface Rabbitfish (one)
|Yellow Tank (one)
|Pacific Blue Tang (one)
|yellow streaked fairy wrasse (one) 
|filamented flasher wrasse (three, females first than one male)


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Deep Sand Bed

Shallow Sand Bed


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes STAY away from Crushed Coral , they turn to be nitrate factories and can harden ,have herd too many bad things i just went for arganoite(s/p)
I do have about a cup or 2 of the large peices of CC but the goby's use them to build their homes them goby's are pretty smart builders


----------

